# What happened to Merlin



## hotshot

I was looking at buying a M/L Works but seems that I cant find anybody selling them anymore. Are they out of business? 

Colorado Cyclist did carrry them but do not any more...and the local stores dont carry them anymore..

Got any ideas?


----------



## Erwin8r

hotshot said:


> I was looking at buying a M/L Works but seems that I cant find anybody selling them anymore. Are they out of business?
> 
> Colorado Cyclist did carrry them but do not any more...and the local stores dont carry them anymore..
> 
> Got any ideas?



Try Adrenaline Cycles: http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...23&ParentID=1659&categoryname=Merlin Titanium

They advertise in Road Bike magazine and tend to have nice, high end bikes (including Merlines) listed for sale.


----------



## surferdude69

*Re: Merlin works CR*

The Works CR is a wonderful bike. Perfect in every way, We need to start a lobby group, and petition Merlin, to start making them again. 
Perhaps If we make enough noise, Merlin will listen:idea: 

Happy Riding


----------



## CaliBuddha

ABG (Litespeed) manufactures Merlin bikes in custom only.


----------



## spastook

Merlin is no more and I wouldn't waste my time or cash with Litespeed. Seven Cycles are the people who used to work for Merlin so if you want a "real" Merlin I'd contact them.


----------



## fourflys

spastook said:


> Merlin is no more and I wouldn't waste my time or cash with Litespeed. Seven Cycles are the people who used to work for Merlin so if you want a "real" Merlin I'd contact them.


Litespeeds aren't a wast of money unless you have chip on your shoulder about a name...

and as far as a "real" Merlin, might as well go with Spectrum Cycles made by Tom Kellogg... NEVER heard anyone talk bad about a Spectrum...


----------



## 91bravo

deleted


----------



## redmasi

Why the Litespeed hate? Haven't they been on the forefront of Ti design, development, and innovation... pushing the envelope with 6-4, radical tube shaping, etc., etc.?  I'm sure many pro teams have ridden other Ti bikes to stage wins in the TdF, etc., but their names escape me at the moment. 

I do wish ABG had given Merlin the same attention and resources that they did with Litespeed. I've owned a couple of Merlins over the years and my wife is riding one now... fine quality. I'd love to see Merlin revived. At least ABG didn't ruin the name brand. :thumbsup:


----------



## giosblue

Are Merlin finished? their websites still up and running.


----------



## redmasi

giosblue said:


> Are Merlin finished? their websites still up and running.


True.... However I recently spoke to two Merlin dealers (Adrenalinebikes.com and Bicycledoctorusa.com) because I was interested in a new Extralight or Cyrene. Both contacted Merlin, then called me back.... Same story from both dealers: Neither model was available, and no estimate when (or if) they would become available. Also, Bonktown was blowing out Aspens built up w/ SRAM Rival groups and Shimano wheelsets not long ago for $1,999.

The Extralight, Cyrene, and Aspen are 3 of the 4 current road models, according to that website.


----------



## merlinago

i believe the 4th model you're thinking of is the carbon ti cielo. back in 05 they manufactured the proteus which was a mostly carbon with ti reinforcements at certain locations on top down and seat tubes, RAcycles has one for sale in their clearance section @ an unbeatable price. (no relation). there's also a shop here in brooklyn that's got quite a nice stock of them.


----------



## jgandionco

Merlin is dead. At Bikyle.com, a former Merlin dealer, they said ABG has stopped the Merlin line and is concentrating all Ti production to Litespeed. What a pity.


----------



## rx-79g

Whatever is going on, the CR line was merged with the normal line and most of the CR incorporated into the Extralight.


----------



## CaliBuddha

jgandionco said:


> Merlin is dead. At Bikyle.com, a former Merlin dealer, they said ABG has stopped the Merlin line and is concentrating all Ti production to Litespeed. What a pity.


Not true. XLMs going back into production this month or next.


----------



## infopete

The sales guy in Ireland when he was telling me he was sending the police round also said Merlin was going to do custom work only.

http://americanbicyclegroup.wordpress.com


----------



## CaliBuddha

XLMs are being produced next month


----------



## teoteoteo

fourflys said:


> Litespeeds aren't a wast of money unless you have chip on your shoulder about a name...
> 
> and as far as a "real" Merlin, might as well go with Spectrum Cycles made by Tom Kellogg... NEVER heard anyone talk bad about a Spectrum...



They don't speak any bad words, but man does the spew run on ABG. What I can't believe is that nobody has pointed out that Spectrum Ti models are all made 
By ABG in Ooltewah. He fits then orders and They send them
Up to Tom For paint and delivery. 

http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/21.htm


----------



## DaveT

teoteoteo said:


> They don't speak any bad words, but man does the spew run on ABG. What I can't believe is that nobody has pointed out that Spectrum Ti models are all made
> By ABG in Ooltewah. He fits then orders and They send them
> Up to Tom For paint and delivery.
> 
> http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/21.htm


No longer. ABG is only going to supply the tubing, made to Spectrum's specifications and then Seven will do the fabrication. http://www.velocipedesalon.com/forum/f22/spectrum-cycles-16052-5.html#post254293


----------

